# Shunt Wound Dc Motor On Clausing 8530 Mill



## calstar (Dec 15, 2015)

I have this motor and controller, is it worthwhile to install the system on my 8530? Running an AC 3/4hp on the mill now. As I understand it the tread mill motors are also shunt wound, but most are rated at a greater hp(optimistically). Given the beefiness of my motor its hard to believe the typical treadmill motor is stronger than the one I have.  Thoughts??

thanks, Brian

EDIT:  sorry I asked this same question(  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shunt-wound-dc-motor-on-clausing-8530-mill.41050/ ) when I got the 8530 this came with, so upon reading it I see the question was pretty much answered. Still like any additional input


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 15, 2015)

this motor and controller would work for the application just fine.
you could use it for a multitude of machine tools as a powerplant/controler
i'd rather have the larger mass of the 56 frame for continuous running.

the little treadmill motors are nothing to be laughed at,
they are powerful little motors, but i don't like the idea of running them hard for any length of time without the forethought of external cooling devices


----------



## amuller (Jan 26, 2016)

That looks like a good setup; I would use it.  Is it an open or "non ventilated" motor?  Suggestion:  If that control is a standard line-commutated SCR type control, which is what it looks like, the motor may jerk and buzz at low speeds because the output is very discontinuous.  A choke/capacitor filter setup off a treadmill can smooth that out.


----------

